# Bundled Installer



## XLazarus (17. Feb 2009)

Hi Leute.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mein Web-Projekt läuft mit der Datenbank postgres und Tomcat als Server.
Jetzt würde ich gerne einen Installer erstellen der mir 1. die Datenbank installiert und gleich mal eine anlegt, 2. checkt ob Java vorhanden, wenn nicht, dann installieren und 3. den Tomcat installiert und anschließend noch mein .war File in den /webapps Folder kopiert.

Also ähnlich wie zB. das Xampp/Lampp Projekt.

lg
XL


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2009)

Für welche Plattform denn?


----------



## XLazarus (17. Feb 2009)

Oh stimmt, hatte ich nicht erwähnt.
Windows leider.
Für Linux habe ich mit sourcen, compile und shell-scripten ein feine Lösung gebastelt, nur unter Windoof habe ich da so meine Probleme.

lg
XL


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2009)

NSIS zum Beispiel


----------

